# First buck this season



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

After several days in the woods this season and seeing nothing but squirrels, does, and turkeys I finally had a buck come my way - single shot 00 buckshot did the job 


http://i973.photobucket.com/albums/ae216/10NKO/Nov25-1.jpg


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

congradulations on your Thanksgiving buck!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

I hear you got that one with a magic pellet. Nice work.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

I was in "blackwater" Va Beach with my family. My uncle owns 21+ acres. I heard the "booms". I think we need to cull the does. That 7(?) you got looked healthy. Nice deer.


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Would love to help cull some of those does. However, I primarily hunt public land and does are off limits - too bad because I see plenty within shooting range.


----------

